

Audio from dConstruct 2010 - lovskogen
http://2010.dconstruct.org/podcast

======
lovskogen
• The Designful Company: You’re aiming for different but good, but it takes
guts to aim for and will test badly as it’s unfamiliar. Sticking with the
familiar will test better, but ultimately market badly.

• Boil, Simmer, Reduce: Collect ideas, play with them without pre-conceptions
“Nobody will die doing this”, prune stuff back again, try and aim for
simplicity.

• Information is Beautiful: There’s too much information, this needs to be
pruned and presented. Don’t do circular diagrams.

• The Power & Beauty of typography: Typefaces have emotions and these should
be in keeping with the overall site/copy. Much like shoes can set off or kill
an outfit. This wasn’t too well received too well by a bunch of men and women
attendees who appeared to be of the “what’s wrong with 1 pair of shoes and
helvetica” crowd.

•The Auteur Theory of Design: Explored the idea that projects need one
ultimate authority like the Film Director with Final Cut, and that person is a
limiting function on the output, and can drag up or down the overall output.

• Jam Session: What Improvisation Can Teach Us About Design: Improvisation can
bring about your best ideas, works best within a framework when you’re riffing
off other people, and your self-inhibitions are lowered when you do it;
removing that self-censorship can lead to new things.

• The Value of Ruins: An unexpected standout for me; archives are potentially
amazing for the future, but as we turn off things like Geocities we’re
potentially losing just as much information as previous civilisations did in
fires and the like.

• Everything The Network Touches: Eons ago a cunning road network provided the
ability to carry messages really quickly, and that communication gave empires
advantages. Now we’re potentially building the infrastructure for this kind of
stuff in the online world, with Bathroom Scales that tweet. Every time devices
get more connected information becomes increasingly contextualised and ever
more useful. Winner of the Most OCD-ly amazing slide Deck Animations Award –
they really were lovely.

• Kerning, Orgasms & Those Goddamned Japanese Toothpicks: Nerds care about
things that other people don’t. That’s fine, don’t expect them to, try and
make stuff so they don’t. Never get complacent, useful feedback probably
hurts. Put the “narcism of minor differences” aside to deliver

